# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Basha: Rruga Tirane-Elbasan, do të shkurtojë distancën me Shkupin

## Era1

Me ne fund aprovohet ne mbledhjen e qeverise ndertimi i autostrades Tirane Durres.

Neser besoj se ne te gjitha mediat e shkruara do jete nje nga lajmet kryesore aprovimi nga ana e Qeverise  ndertimi me konçesion i autostrades Tirane Elbasan.
Autostrada së bashku me Unazën Periferike janë marrë me koncesion nga firma ndërtimore Be-Alba-Konstruksion.
Fillimi i projektit të autostradës Tiranë-Elbasan, një ndër akset kryesore që lidh kryeqytetin e Shqipërisë me gjithë lindjen, pritet të aplikojë shpronësime gjatë zbatimit të tij. Sipas drejtuesve të kompanisë "Be-alba-Konstruksion", e cila ka nënshkruar akt-marrëveshjen me Ministrinë e Punëve Publike, Transporteve dhe Telekomunikacionit për ndërtimin e saj, thanë se shpronësimet do të jenë minimale. Sipas projektit, shpronësimet do të jenë rreth 40 për qind private dhe 60 për qind publike. Segmenti që do të ndërtohet parashikohet të shtrihet plotësisht në fushat që lidhin këto dy qytete.


Disa te dhena per Autostraden Tiranë-Elbasan

*Permasat*

Gjatësia e rrugës Vaqar-Papër:35,2-35,8 kilometra
Gjatësia e degëzimeve: 5km
Gjatësia e kuptimit ekonomik: 36-41 km
Gjatësia e rrugës: 20 metra (katër korsi)
Pjerrësia maksimale e trasesë: 34 km 02-2-4 për qind
Pjerrësia maksimale e trasesë: 7 km 4-4,8 për qind
Rrezja e kthesave minimale: mbi 160 m
Shpejtësia e lëvizjes: 120 km/orë
Aftësia e qarkullimit minimal: 385 mjete në orë
Aftësia e qarkullimit normal: 11280 mjete

*Kategoria ndertimore*

Vlera e ndërtimit: 40 milionë Euro
Vepra arti të veçanta e tunele nuk ka
Koha e ndërtimit: 18 muaj
Ndërtohet një urë mbi lumin Erzen
Probleme gjeologjike nr trotuare: 41.000 m2
Tubacione për kanalizime:10.080 ml
Shtylla ndriçimi: 785 copë
Ndriçues: 965 copë
Hekur betoni: 984 Ton
Numri i banesave që do prishen: 180
Sipërfaqja e tokës që do të shpronësohet: 3.5 hektarë
Kalim të kabllove të energjisë elektrike
Kalim të kabllove të telefonisë fikse

----------


## Era1

Flet inxhinieri Xhevahir Ngjeqari, në një intervistë të posaçme për koncesionet rrugore 
Si do të ndërtohet me koncesion rruga Tiranë-Elbasan nga biznesi vendas 

Përse infrastruktura shqiptare ka mbetur e centralizuar dhe cilat janë arsyet që biznesi privat nuk investon në strukturat rrugore, portuale, hekurudhore etj. Mungojnë studimet apo konflikti i interesave? 
Infrastruktura përfaqëson një nga kollonat vertebrale të ekonomisë moderne. në Europe kostoja ekonomike për llogari të transportit qarkullon reth njemije miliarde euro ose rreth 10 % të prodhimit të brendshëm. Aktiviteti i transportit ka punesuar rreth 10 milion persona. Një gabim në skemen e qarkullimit ka një kosto që rendon shoqerinë. Infrastruktura shqiptare përfaqëson në vitin 2005 strukturen më totalitare, më antiekonomike, me të prapambetur në trungun e ekonomisë vendit. Përveç liberalizimit të mjeteve të transportit nuk ka asnjë organzim administrativ - ekonomik të hedhe drite mbi zhvillimin perspektiv të elementeve që realizojnë qarkullimin ekonomik. Mjetet private të transportit paguajne jo vetem detyrimet e kostos levizjes por dhe të gjitha taksat të cilat rendojnë konsumatorin. Aktiviteti teknik - administrativ - ekonomik i infrastruktures bazohet në organizimin e trasheguar thellesishte shteteror. Thellesisht të centralizuar duke mbështetur zhvillimin e rrjetit rrugor, portual, hekurudhor, mbi buxhetin e shtetit dhe në donacionet e huaja. Kjo përben një nga konceptet me të gabuara të organizimit ekonomik. Jashte pjesëmarrjes biznesit privat nuk ka perspektivë zhvillimi i infrastruktures së vendit. 
Ndërtimet e kategorive të rrjetit rrugor, aftesia portuale e qarkullimit vendor, tranzitit, porteve të vegjel të turizmit, peshkimit, ka nevojë urgjente për pjesëmarrjen e biznesit privat. Që nenkupton ndërtimet me koncesion të segmenteve rrugore, të gjitha kategorive portuale, porteve, qendrave të reja spedicionere etj., në planin organizativ rrjeti rrugor administrohet nepërmjet koncesioneve të mirembajtjes dhe shfrytezimit, të cilat realizohen me koston dhe detyrimet dhe shpenzimet që derdhin taksapagusit për mjetet dhe çdo 100 km udhetim. 
Në rastin studimeve dhe propozimeve si është mbështetja ligjore për të çuar përpara inisiativat e reja? 
Zhvillimi i shumë degeve të infrastruktures favorizohet dhe nga ligji i koncesioneve i miratuar me 26.7.1995. Baza e të cilit është investimi në ndërtimin, mirembajtjen apo shfrytezimin në deget infrastruktures nga ana e biznesit privat, që në esence aktivizon burimet e financimit dhe kapacitet ndërtuese të biznesit privat vendas apo të kombinuar, në konceptin ligjore nuk ka asnjë pengese për ndërtimet në infrastrukture. Por ato bllokohen në fazen e zbatimit ligjit. Aktualisht në infrastrukture nuk është dhene asnjë ndërtim me koncesion. Kjo për arsye të konfliktit interesave dhe për mungese të studimeve alternative. 
Nëpërmjet medias dhe botimeve jemi informuar se është studiuar një trase me emërtimin Korridori Qendror Jugor i përbërë nga tre segmente. Bile njëra nga ato është bere subjekt i një kërkese zyrtare për t'u ndërtuar me koncesion nga biznesi privat, në mos gabohemi ajo përben kërkesen e pare zyrtare koncesionare të biznesit vendas? 
Vendi yne për nevoja të brendeshme rreth 63 % të aktivitetit të imp. - exp. e realizon me bregdetin, ndersa 21 % e kryen me Greqinë. Mbështetur në gjeometrinë e qarkullimit mallrave dhe të udhetareve në piken e Kakavijes ka një fluks ditor reth 2000 mjete në dite dhe reth 500 mije ton mall në vit. Nga Tirana për në Tepelene mjetet përshkojnë 195 km duke kaluar në trasenë ex. shteteror (Tirane - Durres - Lushje - Fier - Ballsh). Nepërmjet Korridorit Qendror Jugor në do të udhetojmë në drejtim të Kakavijes duke shkurtuar 70 km në krahasim me korridorin ex. shtetëror. Traseja e mesipërme përshkon qendrat ekonomike të Tiranes - Elbasanit - Cerrikut - Kuçoves - Beratit - Tepelenes. Është plotesisht i studiuar dhe ndërtohet i tëri nga biznesi privat. 
Ne librin e Strategjisë Korridori Qendror Jugor, Korridori Myzeqesë, Korridori Osumit, Unaza Jug- perendimore e Tiranes, portet zene një vend të rendesishëm. 
Korridori Qendror Jugor përfaqsohet nga tre segmente. Ai ka marrë emertimin sepse pothuaj akopion Meridianin 20, i cili kalon në drejtimin Veri - Jug në zemer të Shqipërisë. Të tre segmentet funksionojnë sejcili me vehte. Në bashkerendim me trasete ekzistuese krijohet një skeme e re në qarkullimi në qender dhe në Jug të vendit. Segmenti kryesor natyrisht është segmenti Tiranë - Elbasan. Autostrada Tiranë - Elbasan (Vaqar - Papër) L = 36 km. 
Shteti shqiptar të pakten 40 vitet e fundit ka kërkuar insistim ndërtimin e një lidhje nepërmjet Tiranes dhe Elbasanit. Aktualisht për të shkuar në Elbasan ka dy rruge. E para është rruga e veshtire dhe alpinr e Qafë- Krrabes dhe në të cilen kalojnë vetem veturat dhe furgonat. E dyta është traseja Tiranë - Durres - Rrogozhinë - Elbasan me gjatesi 110 km, në të cilen kalojnë mjetet e renda. Traseja e re shkurton 60 km rruge gjithe mjeteve të renda që kalojnë nga Tirana për në Elbasan dhe Lindje njëkohësisht shmang kalimin në trasene e rrezikshme të Qafë - Krrabës. Në kushtet aktuale një qytetar Tiranas për të marre 20 ton mall në Elbasan duhet të paguaje transportin 240 mije lek. Në rrugen e re i njejti qytetar do të paguaje 100 mije lekë të vjetra. Vetem për një rruge ai kursen 140 mije lekë të vjetra. Pronari i mjetit do të sigurojë jo vetem përfitimin, por në rrugen e re realizon 2- 3 kalime në dite. Nga një kalim që realizon sot një mjet 20 ton duke kaluar në trasene Tiran - Durres - Elbasan. Natyrisht që pronari i mjetit do të paguaje taksen, e cila llogaritet sa 1 /6 deri 1/ 10 e shumes që kursehet nga kalimi në rrugen e re. Shfrytezimi i rruges për një afat 30 vjeçar realizon vetëshlyerjen e financimit dhe përfitimit respektiv. Pikerisht se ka interesa të medha ekonomike, është bllokuar realizimi saj. 
Rruga e re kalon në luginën e Baldushkut, Paperit duke aktivizuar rreth 15 qendra rurale shume prodhuese. Komuniteti pret me interesim hapjen e trasesë së re. Autostrada kalon në terrene të uleta dhe është shume panoramike. 
Mund të jepni disa tregues teknikë dhe ekonomikë të trasese. Mbi të gjitha komuniteti është i interesuar për kufijte e taksave të kalimit. Ka interes të kalojë apo jo, për të kuptuar kush i demton qytetaret kalimi në rrugen existuese apo kalimi në rrugen e re? 
Studimet janë plotesuar me fizibilitetin e plote. Kjo është arsyeja që ne japim të koncentruar të gjithe tregusit tekniko - ekonomikë. Përfitimi i një qytetari tiranas vetem për të transportuar nga Elbasani 20 ton mall është 140 mijë lekë të vjetra vetem për një rrugë. Treguesit e përfitimeve që jepen në përgjigjen e mesipërme janë neto duke pasur parasysh dhe kufijte taksave të meposhtem. 
ELEMENTE të FIZIBILITETIT 
* Gjatësia e rrugës Vaqar - Papër L = 36 km 
* Gjatesia Tirane (qender) - Elbasan (qender) L = 50 km 
* Gjatësia e rruges Tirane - Durres (plepa) - Elbasan L = 110 km 
* Diferenca midis dy traseve D = 60 km 
* Duke kaluar në rrugën e re, mjetet shkurtojnë 40 mijë km. rrugë në dite. 
* Vlera e ndërtimit V=40 milionë $. 
Vetëshlyerja e investimit 
* Periudha e shfrytezimit parashikohet T = 30 vjet 
* Taksa e veturave dhe furgonave parashikohet V = 1, 5 - 2 $ 
* Mjetet 10 ton + Autobuze parashikohet V = 5 - 6 $ 
* Mjetet 20 ton parashikohet V = 8 - 10 $ 
* Mjetet 30 ton Parashikohet V = 12 - 15 $ 
* Vetura + Furgona që parashikohen të kalojnë mesatarisht në 1 dite N = 1000 mjete 
* Mjete të renda që parashikohen të kalojnë mesatarisht në një ditë N = 1000 mjete 
* Parashikohet që përfitimi ditor nga taksat dhe interesat dytesore të arrije 6 - 10 mije $ në dite. 
Si mund të sigurohen 40 milion $ për ndërtimin e rrugës. Dhe si procedohet për organizimin ndërtimor, ekonomik, shpronësimet etj.? 
Ky është koncesioni i parë në infrastrukturë. Vlera e ndërtimit të rrugës është e barabarte me vlerën e 10 pallateve 12 kate me baze 1000 m2. Secili në kuptimin ndërtimor është një biznes që krahasohet me ndërtimin e 10 apo 12 pallateve në Tiranë. Përfitimi ndërtuesve në pallate realizohet nepërmjet shitjeve. Përfitimi i ndërtuesve të rruges realizohet nga qiraja (taksa) afatgjate në qarkullimin e mjeteve. Dhe vlera e ndërtimit në rruge realizohet nga diferencat e shpenzimeve që kryejne mjetet rrugët ex., dhe në rrugen e re. Edhe taksat që vendosen janë në funksion të përfitimeve që realizon komuniteti dhe mjeti për çdo kalim. Në qoftë se një pronar pallati që ka fituar lejen e ndërtimit në Tirane do të kërkojë aksionerë për ndërtim, besoj se do të jene të gatshëm shume biznesmenë. Natyrisht kjo varet dhe nga vendndodhja e pallatit. 
I njëjti veprim kryhet dhe me burimin e financimit për rruget. Ne i kemi bere present shume biznesmeneve interesin ekonomik dhe ata janë të gatshëm të bëhen aksionerë. Përveç aksionerëve privatë nuk përjashtohen dhe aksionet bankare që do të jenë pjesëmarrëse. Në vleren e ndërtimit janë llogaritur dhe shpronesimet të cilat ne i zgjidhim vetë. Ata kanë bere llogarite dhe janë të gatshëm të investojnë. Detyra jone është të bejme present interesin ekonomik të komunitetit dhe aksionerëve. Keto në i kemi realizuar. Pra në kuptimin e investimit në jemi aksionërë me kontribut aftësitë profesionale. Por pritet leja paraprake koncesionare. 
Në planin organizativ ndërtimi i një koncesioni ndahet në dy faza. 
Faza e pare mbas kërkeses zyrtare shteti të jep të drejten e organizimit për ndërtimin e segmentit rrugor. Duke vendosur një afat 8 - 12 - 16 muaj për dorezimin e dokumentacionit të plotë për miratim nga kuvendi. Në kete raste leja paraprake për ndërtimin në koncesion jepet nga qeveria. Mbi kete baze behet organizimi juridik, ekonomik - teknik enkas për objektin në fjale. Në fazen e pare Ministrisë përkatese i bëhet një kërkesë sipas ligjit dhe nuk i tregohen as emrat e aksionerëve, as hollësitë e sekretet e projektit. Keto të gjitha i jepen në fazën e dyte. 
Me 16.12.2003 është bërë kërkesa e pare për ndërtimin e rrugës Tiranë - Elbasan nga biznesi privat vendas. Simbas ligjeve të administrates publike ne e kemi të përfituar të drejten koncesionare. Ajo është bllokuar në menyre arbitrare nga M. Transportit për interesa të ngushta. 
Më jepet rasti që të sqaroj opinionin lidhur me konceptin e aksionerit. Nuk është e thene se ne do të fillojmë punen pasi të kemi grumbulluar e bankë 40 milion $ për rrugen Tiranë - Elbasan. Aksione janë dhe kapacitetet ndërtimore të firmave ndërtimore. P.sh., një firme ndërtimore ka makineri të fuqishme germimi. Ajo merr si detyre të kryeje 100 mije m3 germime, të cilat në preventive kanë vleren 500 mije $. Firma pranon të paguhet me 250 mije $ ose sa gjysma e vleres preventivit dhe pjesen tjeter e ka aksion brenda në shfrytezimin e koncesionit. Po keshtu firma të ndryshme vene në dispozion kapacitete dhe rezerva materiale, gurë, çakëll, betone, asfalto/beton me vlefta të reduktuara. Grupi drejtues ka interes, sepse ndërtimi i rrugës realizohet me burime financimi të kombinuara. Kjo mënyrë organizimi është shume e praktikuar në koncesionet perëndimore, dhe ka një variant aplikimi edhe në Shqipëri.

Marre nga Gazeta Tema

----------


## DYDRINAS

Menyra e ndertimit permes dhenjes me koncension duhej zbatuar te pakten para 10 viteve.
Por me mire vone se kurre.

Qeverite shqiptare me qellim e kane zvarritur ndertimin e infrastruktures rrugore, per ti dhene mundesine ndertimit me shpejte te akseve rrugore greke qe nxjerrin jashte loje akset kryesore shqiptare dhe i bejne ato te varura prej tyre.
Koridori 8-te sot te pakten do te duhej te ishte i plotesuar, mirepo fakti eshte se ky koridor sot nuk mund te gjeje financime sepse eshte mundur nga autostrada Egnatia e Re Gumenice-Selanik-Aleksandropulos e me tej drejt Stambollit dhe degezimi tjeter per ne Sofje, qe u fillua ne kohen kur shqiptaret hanin mishin e njeri-tjetrit dhe perfundon teresisht ne vitin 2008. 
Ne vend qe akset greke te veriut te kerkonin lidhje ne koridorin 8-te, tash akset shqiptare duhet te shkojne nga jugu.

----------


## Brari

nuk me mbushin mendjen firmat vendase se din te bejne dicka te mire.
sidomos rrug e ura duhet te vijne te na i bejne kompani te mir njohura europiane.
te pakten nje rruge ta bejne te huajt qe te jete model per kompanite vendase.
kur them te huaj nuk kuptoj grek maqedon kurd e kinez ...qe tu themi mirmenxhez.. kur thot ai lezhjani asaj kenges..  por gjerman suedez e francez.

----------


## Pasiqe

Marre nga shekulli.com.al

Tiranë-Elbasan me koncesion, Ngjeqari: Pagesa nga 1-10 USD 

Parashikohet përfshirja e një numri të madh ndërtuesish e biznesesh. Pagesat variojnë nga 1,5-10 dollarë 

F.Papadhimitri

TIRANË-Një prej projektuesve të autostradës Tiranë-Elbasan, inxhinieri Xhevahir Ngjeqari, ka sqaruar për Shekullin detaje të projektit që u miratua dje nga qeveria. Ngjeqari thotë se përfitimet janë të shumta, dhe po të shumtë do të jenë dhe aksionerët që do të marrin pjesë. Ai sqaron se autostrada përfundon për jo më shumë se 18 muaj që nga momenti i nisjes së punimeve. Tiranë-Elbasan parashikohet të jetë rreth 36 kilometra e gjatë dhe 35 për qind e pjesës ku do të ndërtohet, do të shpronësohet. Ngjeqari ka bërë të ditura edhe pagesat që parashikohen për përdoruesit e segmentit të parë me koncesion në vend. 
Qeveria miratoi projektin tuaj për rrugën Tiranë-Elbasan, dhe është në interesin e publikut për informacione të mëtejshme, për mënyrën sesi do të ndërtohet kjo rrugë, duke nisur që nga mënyra e ndërtimit dhe hartën nga do të kalojë?
Historia e koncepteve mbi infrastrukturën shqiptare nuk është e sotshme. Gazeta juaj vazhdimisht ka mbështetur iniciativat e reja për një skemë të re në infrastrukturën shqiptare. Miratimi nga qeveria është pjesë e strategjisë Berisha, pra Berisha ka dhënë liri koncesioneve jo vetëm në infrastrukturë, por në të gjitha drejtimet. Segmenti Tiranë-Elbasan është pjesë e kësaj strategjie. Pra, në çkuptim është pjesë e strategjisë? Për sa i përket anëve teknike dhe ekonomike, janë më problematiket. Elementët teknikë janë më se të sqaruar dhe do t`i jap me disa hollësi, por ajo që shqetëson më shumë njerëzit, është ana ekonomike e problemeve. E keqja e madhe është se shumë njerëz i keqkuptojnë ndërtimet me koncesion në infrastrukturë. Nuk kanë konceptin e koncesionit. Koncesioni i ngjan ndërtimit të një pallati, në ndërtim një subjekt i caktuar merr me qira ose blen një copë tokë. Plotëson me shpenzimet veta projektin dhe kërkon nga bashkia lejen e ndërtimit. Me marrjen e lejes së ndërtimit, subjekti o merr kredi, ose gjen financues të tjerë që të ndërtojë. E njëjta skemë është dhe në ndërtimin e autostradës Elbasan-Tiranë. Unë sot kam marrë lejen e ndërtimit të paktën për 10 ose 12 pallate, nëse mund të bëj një krahasim, e cila është autostrada Tiranë- Elbasan me vlerë 40 milionë euro. Pra, koncepti i ndërtimit të saj është që, pasi marr këtë leje ndërtimi me një fizibilitet dhe një dokumentacion ekonomik dhe teknik shumë bindës, unë do të bind bankat, shoqëritë private dhe individë për të investuar në këtë rrugë dhe llogaritë janë bërë të tilla që rruga të ketë një gjatësi 35 kilometra, 35,6 kilometra, ka katër korsi, hyn në Vaqarr në kuotën 85 dhe del në Papër, kalon në luginën e Vaqarrit, i shmanget Arbanës, kalon në Balaxhias, del përmes Baldushkut, hyn në Vesqi dhe del në Papër. Diferenca midis këtyre dy ndërtimeve është 400-420 metër. Rruga është plotësisht fushore dhe panoramike. Intensiteti i kalimit të mjeteve është marrë në kufijtë minimalë. Kjo ka interesa shumë të mëdha ekonomike, sepse shkurton 70 kilometra rrugë për mjetet e rënda. Ju do të thoni si do të kthehet interesi në këtë rrugë? Shumë njerëz mendojnë se një pallat ka fitim më shumë sesa ndërtimet rrugore. Kjo nuk është e vërtetë, në autostradën Tiranë-Elbasan, përfitimet do të jetë dy herë më shumë sesa një pallat në qendër të Tiranës dhe pesë herë më shumë sesa këto lekë t`i lesh në një bankë. Ne kemi vendosur një taksë. Për veturat parashikohet të jetë 1,5 euro dhe furgonët, sepse veturat dhe furgonët për 20-25 minuta janë në Papër. Vaqarr- Papër është 22-25 minuta, ndërsa mjetet e rënda shkojnë për 30 minuta. Pra, nuk do të përshkojnë më unazën Tiranë-Durrës-Plepa-Kavajë-Rrogozhinë-Peqin për të shkuar në Elbasan, por do të bëjnë një tip hipotenuzë shumë të shkurtër. Taksa që do të paguajnë, do të jetë sa një e dhjeta, ose sa një e katërmbëdhjeta e shumës që kursen një mjet po të kalojë në rrugën e re. Të gjitha këto probleme janë trajtuar në mënyrë ekonomike, fizike, shkencore, janë materializuar dhe përkojnë me insistimin e qeverisë për të liberalizuar ndërtimet. Është koncesioni i parë, hap tregun e rrugëve në Shqipëri. Po ju jap dhe një diçka të rëndësishme. Krahas me piketimin e rrugës do të fillojë paralelisht dhe studimi urbanistik i zonës në të dy anët e autostradës. Qoftë një banor apo një investues të mos vuajë të marrë leje, por ta marrë atë direkt në komunë. Këto do të miratohen paralelisht me zbatimin në instancat e ministrisë dhe qeverisë. 
Më përmendët pagesat, dhatë një shifër vetëm për autoveturat, por mjetet e tjera sa do të jenë pagesat?
Mjetet e rënda 10-tonëshe, autobusët, autobotet e të tjera do të paguajnë një vlerë prej 5 dollarë. Mjetet 20-tonëshe, 8 dollarë, ndërsa mjetet 30-tonëshe parashikohet të paguajnë 10 dollarë. 
Po si sipërfaqe toke, sa është pjesë që do të shpronësohet, për shkak të përdorimit të autostradës?
Gjerësia që do të shpronësohet është nga 20 deri në 24 metra në tokat që janë fushore, kurse në pjesë kodrinore, gjerësia e rrugës mund të shkojë dhe deri në 100 metër, pasi ka dhe skarpatet. Shpronësimet janë 35 për qind private, ndërsa 65 për qind janë pronësi publike. Këto shpronësime do të bëhen nga ana jonë, me çmimet e shtetit, pasi kjo rrugë nuk është e jona. Pas 20 vitesh, 30 vitesh kjo do t`i kthehet sërish shtetit. Në gjatësinë e saj, autostrada do të ketë tetë dalje, të cilat do të lejojnë komunitetin të komunikojë lirisht. Nëse një person zotëron një fabrikë apo pronë tjetër, do të hyjë dhe dalë lirisht, nuk është e vërtetë që do të ketë tela me gjemba dhe gardhe për të mos hyrë. Autostrada do të jetë shumë cilësore. Burimi i financimit nuk është problem, mund të jenë privatët, që ka një dyndje të madhe, janë kompanitë e ndërtimit, janë të huajt që kërkojnë me insistim të hyjnë dhe janë dhe bankat. 
Konkretisht, a jeni në bisedime me ndonjë subjekt të interesuar?
Patjetër, janë mbyllur shumë hapa për investime. 
Përmendët që ka pasur edhe nga ndërtues e shqiptarë e të huaj kërkesa, a ka ndonjë emër konkret? 
I gjithë qëllimi ynë është që lekët të qarkullojnë në Shqipëri. Faktikisht, ky është koncepti që investitorët të jenë shqiptare, por natyrisht, nuk përjashtohet që do ketë dhe ndonjë investitorë të huaj. Do të punojmë me punë rrufe. Fillimisht do të hapen 8 kilometër që ndajnë Baldushkun me Paprin. 
Si mendohet të ndërtohet e gjithë autostrada, do të jepet në segmente të veçanta për ndërtues të veçantë?
Aksionerët mund të jenë dhe në monedhë, dhe në kilometër rrugë, dhe në vepra arti. Njëri mund të ndërtojë një urë, dikush tjetër të ndërtojë një pjesë rruge; nuk merr vlerën, por është aksioner me vlerën e preventivit. Format e marrëdhënieve të ndërtimit të rrugës janë të disallojshme. 
Me vendimin e qeverisë, ju a parashikoni një afat konkret të fillimit dhe përfundimit të ndërtimeve?
Nga momenti i vendimit të qeverisë ne lidhim një akt marrëveshje me Ministrinë e Transportit. Dy ditë më vonë nis piketimi i kësaj rruge. Ne themi që brenda një viti, një viti e gjysmë kjo rrugë të përfundojë. Punimet paraprake të piketimit, të trajtimit të problemeve kanë një afat përgatitor prej 1-2 muaj. Vetëm për piketim duhen të paktën 15 ditë. 
Po si vlerë të nevojshme për shpronësimet, keni bërë ndonjë llogari të përafërt?
Ne mendojmë që shpronësimet duhet të arrijnë deri në 8-10 për qind të vlerës, 40 milionë euro. 
Kohëzgjatja e koncesionit, sa parashikohet?
Kjo është një fazë që e kalon Parlamenti. Nga momenti që mbarohet rruga e shkon drejt shfrytëzimit, për të hipotekuar vendos Parlamenti. 


Tiranë-Elbasan, udhëtimi për 30 minuta 

TIRANË-Autostrada e parë me koncesion në vend pritet që të shkurtojë rrugë dhe kursejë kohë për udhëtarët. Miratimi i lejes së ndërtimit për autostradën Tiranë-Elbasan ka sjellë një shkurtim të kohës dhe futjen e një sistemi të ri të udhëtimit në vend. Kështu, pas ndërtimit të saj, parashikohet që të gjithë pronarët e automjeteve që do të përdorin këtë segment rrugor të paguajnë tarifa të cilat për mjetet e tonazhit të lartë shkojnë 10 dollarë. Hartuesit e projektit kanë bërë të ditur se gjatësia e segmentit të ri rrugor parashikohet të jetë jo më shumë se 36 kilometër, segment të cilin një autoveturë normale mund ta përshkojë për jo më shumë se 25 minuta. Autostrada Vaqarr- Papër, ose Tiranë -Elbasan do të jetë me katër korsi, (2 x 2) dhe për ndërtimin e saj do të ftohen biznese vendëse dhe të huaja. Sipas të dhënave që hartuesit kanë prezantuar në projekt, parashikohet që kapacitetit ditor i autostradës të jetë rreth 11 mijë e 200 mjete. Përfitimet ekonomike të kësaj autostrade janë më shumë të dukshme për mjetet e tonazhit të rëndë. Nëse përdoret kjo autostradë, krahasuar me segmentin Tiranë-Durrës- Rrogozhinë- Peqin, shkurtohen rreth 60 kilometra. Po kështu, shkurton rrugë dhe kohë dhe për automjetet që përdorin aksin rrugor që kalon nëpër Kërrabë. Traseja e re do të kalojë nëpër një zonë panoramike dhe do të ndihmojë zhvillimin ekonomik të saj, thotë një prej projektuesve të kësaj autostrade. Për ndërtimin e këtij segmenti nevojiten jo më shumë se 40 milionë euro. Ka vetëm një vepër arti, urën që do të ngrihet mbi lumin Erzen dhe vështirësi tjetër është kalimi nga Baldushku në Papër. Për sa i përket shpronësimeve, ato janë në nivele jo shumë të mëdha, pasi rreth 35 për qind e sipërfaqes ku kalon autostrada, është në pronësi joshtetërore. Miratimi i këtij projekti nga qeveria vjen pas disa kërkesash radhazi që janë bërë nga projektuesit e saj. Kjo është vepra e parë e këtij lloji që jepet me koncesion në Shqipëri. 

Pagesat e parashikuara 
Mjeti Shuma 
Autovetura, furgonë 1,5 euro 
Mjete 10 tonë 5 dollarë 
Mjete 20 tonë 8 dollarë 
Mjete mbi 30 tonë 10 dollarë 

Të dhëna për autostradën
Segment i ri Vaqarr-Papër
Gjatësia TR -qendër -EL- qendër 50 km
Gjatësia Vaqar- Papër 35,2-35,8 km 
Gjerësia 20 metër 
Nr i korsive 4 ( 2 x 2)
Pjerrësia max 4-4,8 %
Rrezja e kthesave mbi 160 metër 
Shpejtësia 120 km/h
Qarkullimi minimal 385 mjete në orë 
Qarkullim normal 11 280 mjete në ditë 
Vlera e ndërtimit 40 mln euro 
Vlera e ndërtimit për km 1 mln $
Probleme gjeologjike nuk ka 
Ndërtohet një urë mbi Erzen 




06/05/2006

----------


## Pasiqe

Këshilli i Ministrave miratoi dje ndërtimin e rrugës me koncesion Tiranë-Elbasan, e cila kalon përmes një rruge fushore, duke shmangur rrugën ekzistuese që kalon përmes Qafë-Kërrabës

Qeveria jep me koncesion ndërtimin e Tiranë-Elbasan 

“Përmes këtij projekti përjashtohen tërësisht majat e Qafës së Kërrabës dhe ndonjë korsi fushore lidh të dy qytetet e mëdha të vendit, kryeqytetin dhe Elbasanin”, -tha Berisha.

Nevila Perndoj

TIRANË- Këshilli i Ministrave miratoi dje ndërtimin e rrugës me koncesion Tiranë-Elbasan, e cila kalon përmes një rruge fushore, duke shmangur rrugën ekzistuese që kalon përmes Qafë-Kërrabës. Kryeministri Sali Berisha deklaroi dje në fillim të mbledhjes se me propozim të ministrit te Punëve, Publike Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit, Lulëzim Basha, Këshilli i i Ministrave do të fillojë procedurat për ndërtimin me koncesion të formës “BOT” të autostradës Tiranë-Elbasan (Vaqarr-Papër). “Për këtë projekt ka paraqitur kërkesën një shoqëri vendëse, ”Alba Konstruksion”. Kjo është një autostradë që realisht paraqet një interes të madh ekonomik. Ne duhet ta përshëndesim dhe inkurajojmë iniciativën e kësaj kompanie private. Përmes këtij projekti përjashtohen tërësisht majat e Qafës së Kërrabës dhe ndonjë korsi fushore, lidh të dy qytetet e mëdha të vendit, kryeqytetin dhe Elbasanin”, -tha Berisha. Kreu i ekzekutivit shtoi se qeveria është e vendosur për të ndërtuar rruge më të shkurtra të mundshme. “Ky është qëndrimi ynë i sotëm. Duhet të mbyllim një kapitull të rrugëve që ngjiteshin majë më majë dhe nuk respektonin luginat e lumenjtë, distancat e shkurtra të vendit. Edhe njëherë e theksoj, rrugët e Shqipërisë janë shumica të projektuara në 30 vitet e para të shekullit që shkoi. Në tërësinë e tyre këto rrugë kanë ndjekur jo interesa zhvillimore, por interesa dominimi”, - tha ai. 
Vendimi 
Në mbështetje të nenit 100 të Kushtetutës dhe të neneve 3, pika 2, e 7, të ligjit nr. 7 973, datë 26.7.1995, “Për koncesionet dhe pjesëmarrjen e sektorit privat në shërbime publike dhe infrastrukturë”, të ndryshuar, me propozimin e ministrit të Punëve Publike, Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit, Këshilli i Ministrave vendosi dje miratimin e fillimit të procedurës së ndërtimit me koncesion, të formës “BOT”, të autostradës Tiranë-Elbasan (Vaqar-Papër), sipas propozimit të paraqitur nga shoqëria “Be-Alba-Konstruksion“, shpk, si propozim i pa kërkuar. Ministria e Punëve Publike, Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit dhe Ministria e Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjetikës do të jenë organi shtetëror i autorizuar (OSHA) për të negociuar dhe nënshkruar marrëveshjen e koncesionit. Ngarkohen ministri i Punëve Publike, Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit dhe Ministri i Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjetikës për zbatimin e këtij vendimi”, thuhet në vendimin e djeshëm të Këshillit të Ministrave. 
Projekti 
Projekti i mësipërm është përfolur prej dy vitesh nga inxhinieri Xhevahir Ngjeqari, i cili shumë herë e ka bërë publike edhe përmes emisioneve televizive. Madje këtë kërkesë Ngjeqari ia kishte bërë të ditur edhe ministrit të kaluar të Transporteve, Spartak Poçi, i cili nuk pranoi që ta merrte në konsideratë. Projekti për ndërtimin me koncesion të rrugës Tiranë-Elbasan do të fillojë në Vaqarr dhe do të përfundoje në Papër. 





06/05/2006
KATEGORIA: Politike

----------


## FLOWER

do na marre malli per rrugen e krrabes

----------


## lumturi

Shume lajme i mire, per 30 minuta dhe je ne tirane. Faleminderit Flower.

----------


## faiksmajli

Sikur te kishte me shpesh lajme te tilla !


 Sa bukur ky lajm!...

----------


## Lunesta

I bukur eshte ky lajm...kur te mbaroje pas nja 20 vjetesh.

----------


## Barlet23

> do na marre malli per rrugen e krrabes


Rruga e krrabes do jete e hapur keshtu qe ti mund ti biesh andej!! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ujku'80

Shyqyr qe vendosen te bejne dicka dhe kta!!!!

----------


## Qerim

_Shikoni cfare thote Zeri i popullit_

*Koncensioni i autostradës Tiranë Elbasan, skemë piramidale*

Tirane- Mënyra e ofrimit për ndërtimin e të ashtuquajturës autostradë Tiranë - Elbasan me pamje panoramike ndoshta po ofron një skemë piramidale shumë të vecantë për nga mënyra e kompozimit. Ambienti shqiptar fatkeqësisht duket se, krijon terrenin për një shkollë botërore sesi mund të ndërtohen aktivitete ekonomike të bazuara në teorinë e skemës piramidale. Si edhe në rastin e piramidave para 1997, publikut i vihet përballë dilema e fitimeve përrallore ose e pastrimit të parave. Megjithatë këto nuk e trembin Kryeministrin Sali Berisha, kur në mbledhjen e Këshillit të Ministrave, i kërkon në mënyrë publike përballë kamerave televizive Ministrisë së Punëve Publike, Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit të krijojë të gjitha lehtësirat për realizimin e këtij projekti.

Mënyra e dhënies me koncension është shumë e dyshimtë. Firma fituese "Be-Alba-Konstruksion" sh.p.k. nuk njihet për asnjë projekt investues në Shqipëri, aq më shumë në fushën e ndërtimit të rrugëve. Ajo thjesht prezantohet si një subjekt që me marrjen e së drejtës nga qeveria për ndërtimin me koncension të aksit rrugor Tiranë - Elbasan kërkon t'i marrë hua publikut për financimin e punimeve që do të kryhen. Kjo firmë nuk njihet nga organet tatimore për një fuqi investuese prej 40 milion USD. Qeveria, gjatë prezantimit të këtij koncensioni, nuk deklaroi se c'profil ka kjo kompani, sa i ka asetet, sa taksa paguan, cfare investimi ka bërë më parë që fiton një të drejtë të tillë. Këto kritere dhe të tjera janë shumë të përcaktuara në ligjin për dhënien me koncension. Po kështu, legjislacioni shqiptar dhe aktet nënligjore në zbatim të tij kanë një kuadër të plotë për procedurat që duhet të ndjekë qeveria gjatë dhënies me koncension. Mirëpo, të gjitha anashkalohen dhe kalohet direkt në një prezantim publik për efekte të tjera.

Prej kohësh, insistohet dhe bombardohet publiku mbi idenë e ndërtimit me koncension të aksit të ri rrugor Tiranë - Elbasan. Në parim, idea e ndërtimit me koncension është shumë racionale dhe e bazuar në ligj, në kushtet e pamundësisë ekonomike të shtetit shqiptar për të ndërtuar një aks të tillë rrugor.

Mirëpo është hera e parë që administratës shtetërore shqiptare i ofrohet për zbatim një projekt për ndërtimin me koncension të aksit rrugor Tiranë Elbasan në një mënyrë të tillë në zbatim të kritereve ligjore aq thjeshtë sikur jepet një leje për ndërtimin e një pallati.

Gjithsesi, më datën 5 maj 2006, Këshilli i Ministrave, sipas njoftimit për shtyp, vendosi "miratimin e fillimit të procedurës për ndërtimin me koncension të formës "BOT" të autostradës Tiranë-Elbasan (Vaqarr-Papër), ndërtimi i së cilës është marrë përsipër nga një shoqëri shqiptare. Kryeministri Berisha përshëndeti projektin, i cili duke përjashtuar tërësisht terrenin malor, do të shkurtojë distancën që lidh dy qytetet e mëdha të vendit, Tiranën me Elbasanin, si dhe është segmenti i parë i rëndësishëm i boshtit qendror të jugut. Kryeministri Berisha theksoi se qeveria mbështet qendrimin që rrugët e reja të jenë rrugë më të shkurtra të mundshme, si dhe i kërkoi Ministrisë së Punëve Publike, Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit të krijojë të gjitha lehtësirat për realizimin e këtij projekti". Media i bëri një propagandë të madhe atë ditë fjalës së Berishës dhe këtij koncensioni. Bile edhe sot e në vijim vazhdon publiciteti. Aq i lumtur ishte Kryeministri ynë në prezantimin e kësaj autostrade sa të kujtonte deklarimin si President në fund të 1996 "se paratë e shqiptarëve të depozituara në firmat huamarrëse janë më të pastrat". Por, sesi përdoren dhe nga vinë këto nuk kanë asnjë rëndësi për Kryeministrin e shqiptarëve.

Në emisionin "Kapital" në televizionin A1, në një debat mes specialistëve të ekonomisë, ish-ministri i Financave Arben Malaj iu drejtua ndër të tjera Ministrit të Ekonomisë Genc Ruli se "Qeveria e ndodhur përballë presionit publik që nuk po realizon dot objektivat e saj, e ndodhur përballë rrezikut të rënies së kredibilitetit për shkak të mungesës së investimeve publike, kohët e fundit ka dhënë sinjalin që është e gatshme të tolerojë gjithcka. Bile, qeveria është e gatshme të shkelë edhe ligjet në fushën e koncensionit duke i dhënë mbështetje publike kompanive të cilat nuk kanë kredibilitetin minimal që të kryejnë investime 40 milion USD dhe të ofrohen duke kërkuar huamarrje nga publiku i gjerë, një fenomen i cili e coi ekonominë shqiptare në një kaos dhe politikën shqiptare në një situatë krize.

E garantoj se koncensioni i fundit i dhënë nga qeveria për rrugën Tiranë Elbasan do të jetë skema e parë piramidale në infrastrukturën shqiptare. Zoti Ruli duhet t'i japë publiku argumentat e plotë se cila është kompania, sa i ka asetet, sa taksa paguan, cfare investimi ka bërë në ekonominë shqiptare që i besohet një investim 40 milion USD dhe i jepet e drejta publike". Në moment Ministri i Ekonomisë Genc Ruli ndërhyn: "I është celur e drejta e negocimit dhe në qoftë se nuk plotëson kriteret e ligjit sigurisht që nuk ka për të fituar gjë". Në vijim Malaj vazhdon: "Në momentin që i jepet e drejta për të negociuar , ai duhet të plotësojë disa kushte minimale . Në momentin që qeveria i jep një kredibilitet publik dhe njofton publikun që kjo kompani mund ta bëjë këtë rrugë dhe ta paraqesë si suksesin e saj , atij i lind mundësia që të abuzojë me publikun dhe me huamarrjen e publikut të gjerë, fenomene që kanë ndodhur gjatë viteteve '92 - '96" . Të nesermen e këtij debati, ndoshta edhe i trembur për vendimin e propozuar prej tij dhe në dilemën e shkeljes së ligjit në dhënien e këtij koncensioni, Ministri i Transporteve Lulëzim Basha thotë: "Kemi në diskutim oferta të tjera për ndërtimin me koncension të aksit rrugor Thumanë- Rrogo-zhinë, por cdo koncension që do të jepet do t'i nënshtrohet procedurave ligjore". Nga qeveria edhe sot e kësaj dite nuk jepet informacion dhe nuk ka asnjë lloj transparence mbi profilin e kompanisë Be-Alba-Konstruksion sh.p.k.. Kjo firmë anonime deri tani menjëherë deklaron se me 40 milion USD do të ndërtojë këtë autostradë me pamje panoramike. Sic shihet edhe statusi i saj juridik nuk ofron transparencë në një huamarrje publike të mundshme.

----------


## miko

Nqs ky projekt realizohet,ka per te qene vepra infrastrukturale me e rendesishme e ketyre 15 viteve te fundit ne Shqiperi.Urojme qe mos ngelet cdo gje ne leter...

----------


## Qerim

Une per vete duke qene prej Elbasani nuk jam shume optimist per kete proiekt.Kjo rruge fillonka nga Papri qe gjendet ne Qafe krrabe, pra nuk e devijon ngjitjen ne malore.Rruga e re do kaloje ne toke bujqesore, pra do zere edhe ate cik toke qe kane fshatrat e varfer te Krrabes.Me 40 milione $ mund te zgjerohet dhe shkurtohet fare mire rruga aktuale.

----------


## Iliriani

Sipas gazetes 'Shqip' [e majte] po dhe aprovuar vete nga inxhinieri qe ka mare lejen.

Rruga ne fjale, bazohet ne nje projekt te inxhinierit e ide te tije [qe eshte e mire] e ne nje firme qe nuk ka eksperience ne keto ndertime, e te dyja palet ne momentin qe kane mare lejet, nuk kane pasur 40 milionet qe pretendojne qe rruga kushton edhe kjo me pikepyetje.
Inxhinieri thote tani qe ka mare lejen do kerkoj fonde nga privatet, e madje shton po nuk gjeti projekti thjeshte do mbyllet.
Kjo eshte e cuditshme, te maresh lejen e mos kesh fondet?

Nuk e kuptoj, Aksi Qendror Jugor eshte jetik per Beratin [zone komple e izoluar] Tepelene e Gjirokastren, e tja lesh ne dore nje njeriu po gjeti, qe duhet te qe nga investimet e para te qeverise, sic dhe u premtua ne zgjedhje, qofte edhe me nje rruge te standartit te kohes edhe me dy kalime, pra nga nje ne cdo drejtim , e thjeshte .
Te nxirje nga izolimi keto krahini komplet te izoluara tani ne kapitalizem qe po paguajne cmim te madh per kete e lidh kryeqytetin me pjeset e vendit qe jane te izoluar gjeografikisht me te.

E sa te shikojme reklama me autostrada 2 here 2 ose 4 her 4 , qe dhe kjo qe eshte Tirane-Dures emrin ka te tille se nga standartet nuk eshte.
Qeveria shqiptare te lidhte rrethet e krahinat kryesore me Tiranen qofte edhe me rruge te mira nje e nje, e me vone le ti dyfishonte.

Kur kam vajtur ne greqi ne fillim te 90tes, gjithe rruget qene nje e nje , rruget kombetare, vetem nje autostrade Pater-Athine qe 2 e 2 edhe ajo pa ndarje ne mes, dhe e vogel.
Po qene te mira e kryenin punen per te lidhur pjeset e vendit ne kapitalizem ku komunikimi e rruget jane njeshi, per nje ekonomi qe kuptohet qe me e madhe se jona sote edhe me ato rruge e plotesonte, e lidhte vendin ne cdo cep.
Po nga viti ne vite ata i dyfishuan.
Keshtu ne te pakten te lidhim rrethet e izoluara me rruge pastaj, le ti dyfishojme, me vone,se ne lajme kemi 5 vjet degjojme autostrada te medha po nuk behen qofte te rruge te thjeshta te dalim na izolimi.


Me sa duket kjo rruge do katandiset ne zvaritje me Inxhinierin me Firmen duke kerkuar nga firma e privat para per rrugen.
Duke prere dhe shpresen qe shume ekonomi ne qender ne e ne jug kishin per nisjen e shpejte te Aksit Qendror Jugor, per ti nxjerr ato nga izolimi gjeografik e ekonomik.
Madje Kryeministri permendi ne mbledhjen e qeverise qe ''Shume specialist e vene ne dyshim leverdine e disa akseve ne jug'.
*Po kjo eshte e ditur, se kur ti ben projekte per autostrada 2her 2 apo 4 her 4 , dhe disa drejt jugut, kuptohet, se vendi eshte i vogel e ekonima eshte e vogel.
Po qe te hapesh zhvillimin, e lidhesh krahinat, edhe me rruge te thjeshta po me standarte te kohes nje me nje e me vone aty ku ka zhvillim ti dyfishosh ato ,  sic kane bere e ecur gjithe vende te botes, ne kete menyre.*

E jo si sote kur degjojme ca projekte bombastike qe hidhemi nga rruga per gomare ne autostrada 4 her 4 e shume nga keto kemi 5 vjet qe i degjojme ne lajme e gje nuk behet.

*Qeverite ne shqiperi punojne te prodhojne lajme jo rruge e zhvillim.
Te mbledhesh sa ka dhene ministria e transportit ne keto 5 vjet e qeveria,ne lajme, per rruget e ta shikosh ca eshte bere.
Edhe kjo qeveria e re po ecen ne kete rruge.*

----------


## Antimafia

Ilirian

Ai inxhinieri nuk mund te shiste aksionet e nje rruge, per te cilen nuk kishte leje.
Se ateher ato fletushkat nuk do te quheshin aksione, por letra Sudeje. :pa dhembe:  

Tani qe mori lejen, me ate projekt dhe ate fitim qe premton ky investim, mund ti mbledh shume shpejt 40 milion dollaret. (Kush ka ca para, qe nuk i duhen ne 10 vitet e ardhshme, i investon pa frike pasi fitimin e ka te sigurte. Mendoj une)

Rruget momentalisht ne Shqiperi nuk mund te ndertohen me parate e shtetit per efekte sociale.
Paresor jane rruget qe i sjellin fitim ekonomise Shqiptare.
(Po qe se me nje gur vret dy zogj, d.m.th. edhe fitim ekonomik edhe zhvillim social, une nuk jam kondra.)

Sot per sot dy rruge jane dhe duhet te mbeten qellim i Berishes.

Durres-Morine

(Pervec se ndikon mbi turizmin, kthen portin e Durresit ne port te Kosoves dhe Maqedonise.)

Velipoje - Sarande 

(Arterja e bregdetit qe do furnizoj me gjak (para) trupin anemik te Shqiperise.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Sot per sot dy rruge jane dhe duhet te mbeten qellim i Berishes.
> 
> *Durres-Morine*
> (Pervec se ndikon mbi turizmin, kthen portin e Durresit ne port te Kosoves dhe Maqedonise.)
> 
> *Velipoje - Sarande* 
> 
> (Arterja e bregdetit qe do furnizoj me gjak (para) trupin anemik te Shqiperise.


A eshte bere ndonje gje per keto? Jane me te vertete thelbesore per zhvillimin e Shqiperise. A ka ndonje propozim per ti bere rruget e reja me takse rruge ne ura kyce (sic eshte ne USA psh)

----------


## Iliriani

> Ilirian
> 
> Ai inxhinieri nuk mund te shiste aksionet e nje rruge, per te cilen nuk kishte leje.
> Se ateher ato fletushkat nuk do te quheshin aksione, por letra Sudeje. 
> 
> Tani qe mori lejen, me ate projekt dhe ate fitim qe premton ky investim, mund ti mbledh shume shpejt 40 milion dollaret. (Kush ka ca para, qe nuk i duhen ne 10 vitet e ardhshme, i investon pa frike pasi fitimin e ka te sigurte. Mendoj une)
> 
> Rruget momentalisht ne Shqiperi nuk mund te ndertohen me parate e shtetit per efekte sociale.
> Paresor jane rruget qe i sjellin fitim ekonomise Shqiptare.
> ...


Me qe permende vet Suden, e ai nuk mori leje mori koncesion.

Te maresh nje koncesion, kur je nje njeri , e nuk ke asnje para, e kur nuk ke nje firme qe ka bere nje rruge me pare.........nqs nuk eshte kjo Sude, ca eshte pastaj?
Se Sudia keshtu e bente biznesin pa patur gje.

Po ta mos nxitoje te mbroje partine, de ta shikoje qe pervec pikepyetjeve qe ngrija e me baze, kishe dhene plot gjera te tjera.

Prioritet pas Durres-Morine , sipas Sali Berishes ne fushate e pas saj qe Boshti Qendror Jugor ,e jo kote, ka gjithe jugun ne te qe nga bregdeti ne thellesi ne pjesen qendrore, e ky segment mbulon komplet dhe pjesen e Elbasanit e ate jug-lindore.

Velipoje--Sarande nga e nxorre kete??? 
Ai turisti para se te shetis paralel me bregdetin, do ta cosh me rruge me pare aty, pra ne Velipoje e Sarande, nga aeroporti e qytetet e qendrat kryesore.
Ke pare ne TV qe shume plazhe e investime ne to, turistet nuk vene dote, se o nuk ka rruge o ato kane vite qe zvariten ne 'procesin e beries'.

Ky mori, e se kur do ti mbledhi parate, e kur do ta bej rrugen zoti e di.
E kjo rruge eshte emergjente per gjithe ekonomine e jugut e Saliu e premtoi per kete mandat, e dy segmentet e saj qe duhen bere Tirane-Elbasan, Berat -Memaliaj, qe edhe rruge normale nje e nje te jete eshte mese  e mjaftushme, me vone e ben 2 e 2 a 4 e 4ter.

Qeveria duhet te kishte ndjekur nje rruge tjeter, edhe ketij te gjente nje forme qe ti jipte mundesine e po mblidhte parate ta bente, po edhe vete te mos flente se ja dha ketij, e lau duart, po te siguronte dhe vete, paralel,  qe te bente vete se vet e premtoi e nuk e premtoi inxhinieri ne popull .

*E ka zgjidhur bota para 200 vjeteve kete pune, qeveria ben punen e saj, lidh kryeqytetin e qendrat kryesore me rruge,duke i nisur ne fillim me ato normalet nje e nje, e privati ben punen e tij po ka para, secili ecen ne rrugen e tij .*

Aksi Qendror Jugor po qeveria deri ne 2 vitet e para nuk filloi gje ,te pakten ne dy segmentet e tij qe thashe me larte, e pjesen tjeter te shfrytezoj rrugen egzistuse, nuk ka per tu bere gje, pasi Saliu e premtoi ne fushate kete.

Pastaj po ngelem ne dore te personave qe po mblodhen para ata te behet rruga, ca te themi pastaj!

----------


## Antimafia

Ilirian

Ne njerin postim thua mori leje ne tjetrin mori koncension. Daje menjen se na le me semafor portokalli :pa dhembe:  


Ne te vertete ai inxhinieri ka marre leje ndertimi.

-------------------------------

Rruga Durres-Morine fillon kete vit.

Aksi Velipoje-Sarande eshte gjysem i mbaruar.

Durres-Lezhe dhe Durres-Lushnje egsiston.

Lushnje-Fier po punohet.
Fier-Vlore u dha leja e ndertimit dhe pritet te filloj shpronesimi.

--------------------------------------

Tirane-Elbasan thot ai ustai qe e mbaron per 18 muaj.

Sales i duhet ta vazhdoje per ne Pogradec dhe Korce.

---------------------------------------------------

Berati, Memaliaj dhe  Tepelena  le te presin ca vjet derisa ne pushtet te vine ata per te cilen votojne historikisht. Se do ja u bejne rrugen, ashtu si ja u bene keto 8 vjet. :pa dhembe:

----------

